# Photos of my new layout under construction



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

It will be hard to make out heads or tails of what’s in the photos. I am at the stage of putting in extra supports and using 1X3’s to create a slat bottom (shelf) all the way around for storage. Then on comes the plywood tops. 

I have a 2 foot wide middle section that I am thinking about adding a removable bridge. 

Look over the boxes - they are empties I am saving for shipping train items when I begin to thin the herd...


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Okay I think I got the photos in order now.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes. You could look at them with Windows photo viewer, rotate them in the viewer and save each one, then upload them again deleting the old photos afterward.

You can also use Photoshop, or use Imgur's editing tools after uploading there.

Or, just hold your camera in the opposite direction. This board software will not read the embedded meta data included with digital photos from newer devices.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks Michael


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

That desk is going to get in the way of trains some day!


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

riogrande said:


> That desk is going to get in the way of trains some day!


I would say your right


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

The only criticism I would have is with that bottom 2x4 at the floor level. When working on the layout your going to keep hitting your feet.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That much is certain. The first time you approach the table in bare feet you'll be removing those 2x4's.

I would have used 1x4's in an 'L' shape for the legs in the corners and the 2x4's wouldn't be neccessary.


----------

